# Food not bombs/info shop?



## Nym (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone know anything about food not bombs or info shops in dallas texas?
not sure if they have one....
thinking about starting one up
got a lot of kids interested
so let me know!
email me at [email protected]
or reply on here
Thanx!


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Feb 24, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be an infoshop:
http://slingshot.tao.ca/rclist.php
But there does seem to be a FNB:
http://www.foodnotbombs.net/texas.html


----------

